# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  تحلیل اطلاعات از دوربین ov7670 با پرت سربال

## arman.m.80

سلام
من چند وقتی هستش که دارم با ov7670 کار میکنم ولی نتونستم با پرت سریال اونو به پروسسور وصل کنم.
دوستان اگه اطلاعاتی در این باره دارید لطفا کمک کنید.

----------

